# What are the worst modifications you've seen done to a Chevy Cruze?



## nafnaf (Feb 26, 2016)

What are the worst modifications you've seen done to a Chevy Cruze?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


Oh god...hard to top that one.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

First post...

And we have a WINNER!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


OMG!!! Why?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


I'd forgotten about this one.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


/Thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gather, you can call this a modification.










A 2012 Cruze, driver was killed whose body was also modified.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

NickD said:


> Gather, you can call this a modification.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2012 Cruze, driver was killed whose body was also modified.


Oh my.... Is there any more information on this? Was the driver wearing a seatbelt? What caused such a terrible crash?

Three people were killed instantly in Nashville recently in a horrible wreck on I-65. They were all wearing their seatbelts but the impact of the crash was so violent it didn't matter. An altima crossed over the median and collided with a Lacrosse. The altima flipped over the Lacrosse and ended up in the median. Don't forget that driving is one the most dangerous things we do on a frequent basis. Pay attention folks, and drive defensively. AND SERIOUSLY STOP TEXTING, I'm tired of sitting at green lights for no reason, just focus on driving. 

2 men, woman killed in crash on I-65 North in Millersville | WKRN News 2


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Black plasti-dip on wheels or chrome trim.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Black plasti-dip on wheels or chrome trim.


I added some "chrome" trim to my BGM Eco. Too much black up front for my liking. Trim went on the fog light covers.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


Hey at least the hood looks comfortable.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

This is just plain ****** up!!!!!



brian v said:


> View attachment 182953


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

HEY... at least you will never see a Cruze that looks similar in the world!! its as unique as can be!!!!

Can any of us say that about our cruzes?

Edit: it does need pink retrofitted headlights though =P


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

razercruze15 said:


> HEY... at least you will never see a Cruze that looks similar in the world!! its as unique as can be!!!!
> 
> Can any of us say that about our cruzes?
> 
> Edit: it does need pink retrofitted headlights though =P


It's actually the ultimate in Anti-theft devices.

What self respecting thug or car their would be caught near much less IN that?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Pepto Bismol anyone?

Funny how you can see a VW dealership in the background though. And here I felt sorry for their "dieselgate" scandal. Not anymore!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> Oh my.... Is there any more information on this? Was the driver wearing a seatbelt? What caused such a terrible crash?
> 
> Three people were killed instantly in Nashville recently in a horrible wreck on I-65. They were all wearing their seatbelts but the impact of the crash was so violent it didn't matter. An altima crossed over the median and collided with a Lacrosse. The altima flipped over the Lacrosse and ended up in the median. Don't forget that driving is one the most dangerous things we do on a frequent basis. Pay attention folks, and drive defensively. AND SERIOUSLY STOP TEXTING, I'm tired of sitting at green lights for no reason, just focus on driving.
> 
> 2 men, woman killed in crash on I-65 North in Millersville | WKRN News 2


IIHS only crash tests vehicles up to 35 mph, recently this was upped to 40 mph, should be okay with this speed, but don't drive at 41 mph. 

Really don't believe in accidents, but sure believe in stupidity. Just yesterday an elderly woman was driving a large SUv and made at right turn, I was planning on making a left turn. Dumb woman was whacking on her cell phone and pulled right in front of me. Thank goodness the right lane was clear, shot over there in a hurry. On my return trip, same four stop sign intersection, had the right of way, young girl ran the the stop sign and I almost hit her. Just too many idiots on the road. 

Was chief investigator for my company with liability suits, we got hit with a multi-million law suit. Involved a semi with alternator problems where we had one of our parts in it. Driver never paid attention that his alternator was dead, barely pulled over to the side of the interstate, car ran into it killing the driver.

Kind of liked this part of my job, got to traveled all over the country first class airline and hotels, normally I have to hitchhike. Upon investigating the truck, wiring was a nightmare, but worst, installed an automotive grade alternator on a Detroit diesel engine, ignoring the instructions, this alternator was not designed for this application. The darn alternator was literally shaken apart, causing the voltage regulator to burn up with high arc voltages. Got out of this one, but yet, stupidity not using the correct alternator for the job to save a couple of bucks. 

Know that the truck company argued the trailer was loaded with reflectors, don't know how that worked out of them, when we were done, told to leave

Seeing accidents like this cause me to park my radar detector and go by the speed limits, if something like this happens, practically all vehicles have spy boxes in them, they know exactly how fast you were driving. Ha, you can talk about privacy all you want, big brother is watching.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

evo77 said:


> Black plasti-dip on wheels or chrome trim.


The exact opposite.... adding any chrome, especially people who add chrome door edging(vertical) to the cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, find it better to be anonymous, bad enough having a license plate that gives away your state, and fresh meat when you drive out of state. Removed all that dealer stuff off all of my vehicles, gives away your town.

Ha, would like to get one of those James Bond cars where you can push a button to change to the license plate in the state you are driving. 

Ha, driving my Supra when it was brand new wasn't too much fun, could get a speeding ticket when parked. More fun today, when its old and next to worthless.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

NICKD they are not worthless. yes maybe worthless to a retail buyer but not as a collector. 1996 Toyota Supra 3 Door Liftback Turbo Value, Prices & Specs | NADAguides | NADA 1996 Toyota Supra Book Value & 1996 Toyota Supra Market Price even in bad shape


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, find it better to be anonymous, bad enough having a license plate that gives away your state, and fresh meat when you drive out of state. Removed all that dealer stuff off all of my vehicles, gives away your town.
> 
> Ha, would like to get one of those James Bond cars where you can push a button to change to the license plate in the state you are driving.
> 
> Ha, driving my Supra when it was brand new wasn't too much fun, could get a speeding ticket when parked. More fun today, when its old and next to worthless.


Try having Colorado tags in Nebraska. Apparently all Nebraska police think that every car coming out of Colorado is carrying marijuana.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Try having Colorado tags in Nebraska. Apparently all Nebraska police think that every car coming out of Colorado is carrying marijuana.


I mean...that's probably not a far stretch...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I mean...that's probably not a far stretch...


Not really. Probably no more than 10% of our state population uses. We actually see a lot of people from out of state coming here to smoke. I'd be more tempted to pull over someone with Nebraska tags who's coming out of Colorado.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

I plasti dipped my wheels black for a bit. I liked the black look of wheels on my black cruze but they were difficult to dip right. The inner part of the spokes were hard to coat correctly. So I peeled them off as I was replacing my struts recently lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Not really. Probably no more than 10% of our state population uses. We actually see a lot of people from out of state coming here to smoke. I'd be more tempted to pull over someone with Nebraska tags who's coming out of Colorado.


It was a joke.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Added my own splash shields to my Cruze, use to call these mud flaps, but stone shields is more like it. Wouldn't need these if they flared out the rear of the fenders.

Added plastic side moldings, yeah only good for other small cars, no protection from pickups or SUVs, but at least some protection. Side moldings are history for practically all vehicles, really noticed this on many vehicles without them with all kinds of dents in the doors.

Never even notice door sill plates were missing until I first washed the car, scratch marks on the paint, so added sill plates. 

Installed chrome tire valve caps with a neoprene seal on the inside, cheapass plastic ones don't have these, salt water can get in corroding the valves, want an arm and a leg for these things.

Weird these come with more expensive carpeted floor mats, just went with 27 buck a set mats that when they getting dirty, pitch them and replace them. I wanted black, wife was along, she wanted tan to match the interior, but they are black anyway because we walk on hot asphalt that sticks to our shoes. Next to impossible to keep clean, but at least the carpeted ones that came with it are still clean. 

We still have weather strip on our windshield to keep water from freezing up expanding into ice that can crack the windshield, but see in later models, Chevy got rid of those, Toyota already left those out, so ran away from a Camry, but plan on running away from the Cruze as well, next time. Plus can't get a MT in a 2LT.

What will they leave off next?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, another story, had problems with my 16 year old son with a heavy foot, had my 65 Buick at that time. Needed a part for it from the wrecking yard when we could go back there, can't anymore. Asked my son to come along, found one exactly like ours, but experience a headon.

Front end was all smashed in, windshield was broken like a body flew through it and blood was all over the place. Just need a piece off the trunk, could buy a piece back then, not the whole car. 

This was completely unintentional, but when my son saw that and all that blood, he really slowed down. Didn't have to say a word. Been a good driver ever since, gee, today, he is older than me!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Try having Colorado tags in Nebraska. Apparently all Nebraska police think that every car coming out of Colorado is carrying marijuana.


You mean to say they don't? :signs053:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Really don't believe in accidents, but sure believe in stupidity.


So, what brand of dash cam do you have? Stupidity is one thing, proving it is another.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Watched this girl driving a Cruze, run a red light, and get modified by an F-150 today.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Ask her if she still wants those rims? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

